# Ratings and riders



## Northeast Uber driver

Hi all. I'm an Uber driver for 6 months.
I have completed 936 trips and the last week my rating dropped from 4.96 to 4.94.
I had a customer who started to vomit out on the cars window and then been rude to me and even if it was a really awkward and frustrating thing to me I took them home safely and did not cancel the ride. Obviously I give them 3 stars for cleanliness and conversation. As I notice apparently they give me 1 star after all this.
Another rider wanted to do a drop-off 1.3 miles in different direction from the destination route and I refused politely and explained if they add a stop or change direction on the app I'm more than happy to accept it. Obviously the got rude and one of them said you just lost your 5 stars.
I give them 4 stars for conversation and I noticed that I have another 3 star rating due to this.
My question is does Uber investigate or do something against riders who try to take advantage and revenge with less star rating even if they were the ones who had decent attitude?I'm very disappointed for this irresponsibility and fakeness of some riders.
Or what can I do to prevent these thing in future?


----------



## perseuskasa

Don’t worry man….keep doing the great job and you will always be with a good rating. Don’t over think it, costumers are not as nasty as the we’re back in the days. People got used to the ratings and I think majority of the people don’t give a crap. Also don’t chase the rating as Uber don’t give to much of a crap as long you have average rating. I’ve been with Uber for 6 years and most of the time my rating have been 4,97+ and I never seen any special treatment from them. Be cool, be nice, keep your car clean and everything would be alright. Actually when you over think about your rating I think this puts you in a vurnable dynamics between you and your costumer. I had nasty reports over the years and still I’m online  
Happy driving !!!


----------



## Atavar

I am primarily a Lyft driver so this might be of limited value. 
Any time I rate a pax anything less than 5 I include a short explanation of why. Lyft tends to believe him that reports first.


----------



## Northeast Uber driver

perseuskasa said:


> Don’t worry man….keep doing the great job and you will always be with a good rating. Don’t over think it, costumers are not as nasty as the we’re back in the days. People got used to the ratings and I think majority of the people don’t give a crap. Also don’t chase the rating as Uber don’t give to much of a crap as long you have average rating. I’ve been with Uber for 6 years and most of the time my rating have been 4,97+ and I never seen any special treatment from them. Be cool, be nice, keep your car clean and everything would be alright. Actually when you over think about your rating I think this puts you in a vurnable dynamics between you and your costumer. I had nasty reports over the years and still I’m online
> Happy driving !!!


Thank you for your reply. You are right.
Was thinking to buy a car what can be classed in Uber executive category, but as I'm informed I need to have 5 star rating too. If it goes like this than I can't be executive.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Northeast Uber driver said:


> Hi all. I'm an Uber driver for 6 months.
> I have completed 936 trips and the last week my rating dropped from 4.96 to 4.94.
> I had a customer who started to vomit out on the cars window and then been rude to me and even if it was a really awkward and frustrating thing to me I took them home safely and did not cancel the ride. Obviously I give them 3 stars for cleanliness and conversation. As I notice apparently they give me 1 star after all this.
> Another rider wanted to do a drop-off 1.3 miles in different direction from the destination route and I refused politely and explained if they add a stop or change direction on the app I'm more than happy to accept it. Obviously the got rude and one of them said you just lost your 5 stars.
> I give them 4 stars for conversation and I noticed that I have another 3 star rating due to this.
> My question is does Uber investigate or do something against riders who try to take advantage and revenge with less star rating even if they were the ones who had decent attitude?I'm very disappointed for this irresponsibility and fakeness of some riders.
> Or what can I do to prevent these thing in future?


You 3* a puker and complained about conversation?
That's an automatic 2* in my book
Get some plastic bags and put it in
the webbing behind your seats so at least
you have something to remember them by
or a conversation piece for the next paxes
I wouldnt worry about the ratings too much
You could get some waters and candy to 
give out free if you want the ratings to go up quick
The garbage it creates in your car will give
you something to do in between rides too 😉


----------



## Boca Ratman

Northeast Uber driver said:


> My question is does Uber investigate or do something against riders who try to take advantage and revenge with less star rating even if they were the ones who had decent attitude?


Yes, uber has a team to personally investigate every <5☆ rating drivers receive. Be patient, at 5 million rides per day and anywhere between 5% and 10% of total ratings needing to be investigated wait times can be long. There are currently 1.3 Billion rides to be investigated before you.


----------



## perseuskasa

Northeast Uber driver said:


> Thank you for your reply. You are right.
> Was thinking to buy a car what can be classed in Uber executive category, but as I'm informed I need to have 5 star rating too. If it goes like this than I can't be executive.


Don’t chase the executive “DREAM”, there is nothing executive about it. You would be even more stressed out as many of your “ Executive Riders” are complete assholes. They don’t get as many trips and all you will do is polishing the car all day long for a single executive job. Also majority of executive clients move only within few areas. Also have in mind that you have to purchase an expensive car that in one way or another would be ruined. There are many factors on the road that can get you out of the road, and maintaining an expensive car is EXPENSIVE. No matter the suit and the executive look at the end of the day you are just a driver. Over the years as I said I reached high levels of ratings but never was offered and executive account from Uber. Think the long run. Best think you can do is to get a second hand electric car from Japan. Pay cash and enjoy your job. Work hard and get good money home. Also let say you got an expensive car and you decide to start doing something else. You will lose a great amount of money the moment a car is registered as a taxi.


----------



## perseuskasa

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You 3* a puker and complained about conversation?
> That's an automatic 2* in my book
> Get some plastic bags and put it in
> the webbing behind your seats so at least
> you have something to remember them by
> or a conversation piece for the next paxes
> I wouldnt worry about the ratings too much
> You could get some waters and candy to
> give out free if you want the ratings to go up quick
> The garbage it creates in your car will give
> you something to do in between rides too 😉


I never left water or sweets for the passengers and still I was able to maintain a fairly high rating. I had a friend with 4,99* and he was crazy over pleasing his clients. He was opening each client door, always well dressed like an executive driver, water sweets charges and so on. And on the other hand is me with 4,98* rating that was super chill. So I don’t think an extra point is worth all the effort. It is so easy to lose a point just because you picked the wrong client or let say with the wrong mood! My main priority have always been clean car, safe driving and chill attitude!!!


----------



## Northeast Uber driver

Thanks for reply guys. Definitely you changed my view with your advices/comments.


----------



## TarekTesla

Executive is such a waste of time and money. The only number you should worry about is your earnings. Rating system is designed to play with your emotions and let jelly backed riders think they have some sort of power play.
Enough apps and offices around, if uber ever gives it the large.


----------



## DaftLad

Northeast Uber driver said:


> Hi all. I'm an Uber driver for 6 months.
> I have completed 936 trips and the last week my rating dropped from 4.96 to 4.94.
> I had a customer who started to vomit out on the cars window and then been rude to me and even if it was a really awkward and frustrating thing to me I took them home safely and did not cancel the ride. Obviously I give them 3 stars for cleanliness and conversation. As I notice apparently they give me 1 star after all this.
> Another rider wanted to do a drop-off 1.3 miles in different direction from the destination route and I refused politely and explained if they add a stop or change direction on the app I'm more than happy to accept it. Obviously the got rude and one of them said you just lost your 5 stars.
> I give them 4 stars for conversation and I noticed that I have another 3 star rating due to this.
> My question is does Uber investigate or do something against riders who try to take advantage and revenge with less star rating even if they were the ones who had decent attitude?I'm very disappointed for this irresponsibility and fakeness of some riders.
> Or what can I do to prevent these thing in future?



Stay positive. Dont worry about some negative rating handed to you. That rater has a negative attitude period. Uber are well aware of this. 4.94 is a cool rating. Personally i have a 5 zero.

And think about all that free holiday money you get. From Uber.

When i was a LBC Driver we didnt get f ...............................


----------

